# AFX American Super Speedway



## travis1960 (Apr 25, 2004)

*Dug this out of storage.*










*According to the contents sheet that was still in the box, every piece is here.
Copyright date on the instructions is 1989.*










*Also dug out these four old cars, the tires are all dry rotted and crumbly.*










:dude:


----------



## travis1960 (Apr 25, 2004)

OK, I have determined that the power pak and controllers and cars all work (using a new terminal track piece), but the terminal track piece that was in the set appears to be dead. Is there a way to get this cover off without breaking it? Maybe I can see where the problem is if I can get this cover off.










:dude:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Both mirrors???????????










Great find on a bunch of stuff. Wish I could find stuff this nice when I clean house.

That American set may have been designed in 89, but you definitely have a later version of it.










These Monte Carlos in the set didn't come out til 95.

Cool stuff :thumbsup:


----------

